# a question for the pros- is this safe?



## tjb50cal (Jul 5, 2010)

no.....see my post...
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1311929


----------



## tpartain (Jul 6, 2010)

No!!! Her breasts were pointed right at that guy....


----------



## GATOR-EYE (Jun 30, 2006)

The shoot off in Vegas is no different..... people are probably standing and sitting closer


----------



## bigbuckdn (Sep 19, 2007)

actualy it looks like he walked in after she drew and she held it till he got out of there


----------



## S4 300-60 (Mar 18, 2003)

Erika is from Australia. Right (or wrong) in many places over seas, it is COMMON for archers to retrieve arrows while those around them continue shooting. Even on FITA Outdoor ranges. It may not be something we would practice, but you also don't here of any accidents taking place either....differences in culture I guess...


----------

